# Best/most charismatic front man of all time!?! ( So far!)



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So who do you think that is the most charismatic/sexy/best rock front man of all time?
For me it must be Paul Stanley, but people like Freddie mercury,Gene simmions,Brian may, Mick jagger, Bono, Steve Vai and Young Yngwie Malmsteen are on the second place.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

jani said:


> So who do you think that is the most charismatic/sexy/best rock front man of all time?


You show Your young age, that Kiss clip is from their "sissy" period! For me the only thinkable name is the giant that was *Albert Järvinen* of the sensational Hurriganes!
He was to rock music what Sibelius was to Classical, a Nordic slayer of anglosaxan ghosts! 















/ptr


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ptr said:


> You show Your young age, that Kiss clip is from their "sissy" period! For me the only thinkable name is the giant that was *Albert Järvinen* of the sensational Hurriganes!
> He was to rock music what Sibelius was to Classical, a Nordic slayer of anglosaxan ghosts!
> 
> 
> ...


Here is some primal "grabs you by the balls rock"
I gotta love it, its pure attitude!


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Matt Berninger (of The National)









Stephin Merritt (of The Magnetic Fields)









John Galm (of Snowing)









Calvin Johnson (of Beat Happening)









and Jeff Smith (of Jerome's Dream)









are all a few that come to mind.

And when talking about charisma and dedication, Jeff Smith is extra admirable. Jerome's Dream was very short lived; he wouldn't use microphones and just screamed over the instruments, and after a while of fantastically spiritual shows, the band broke up because his vocal chords burst.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

jani said:


> Here is some primal "grabs you by the balls rock"
> I gotta love it, its pure attitude!


to be honest, I don't see the attitude in something like that. Maybe it's just my taste in music always having a more subtle/intimate feel to it, but I've always viewed Kiss as a rock brand, not a band.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ I agree that there is not that much attitude in Kiss, they have always been a black leather musical that would work as easily on Broadway as it does in Stadiums, very middle of the road rock if You ask me, entertaining, but behind the B&W make up they're just four sweet boys with an effective business plan... Simulate attitude, become rich!

/ptr


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

When Mick Jagger was doing a solo tour, the joke among guitarists was "You could set yourself on fire, and they'd still be looking at Mick Jagger!" :lol::devil:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> When Mick Jagger was doing a solo tour, the joke among guitarists was "You could set yourself on fire, and they'd still be looking at Mick Jagger!" :lol::devil:


That is why the Rolling Stones lost all of its charm after they knocked of Brian Jones!

/ptr


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

ptr said:


> ^^ I agree that there is not that much attitude in Kiss, they have always been a black leather musical that would work as easily on Broadway as it does in Stadiums, very middle of the road rock if You ask me, entertaining, but behind the B&W make up they're just four sweet boys with an effective business plan... Simulate attitude, become rich!
> 
> /ptr


it's the simulation of that attitude that turns me off to it, but that's exactly what I mean. Rock started in the underground interest, and then some attitude was commercialized, which spun off into mainstream "classic" rock, which began a healthy life while the underground scene continued to thrive. It's amazing to think that bands like Kiss and Joy Division lived during similar time periods.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

oogabooha said:


> to be honest, I don't see the attitude in something like that. Maybe it's just my taste in music always having a more subtle/intimate feel to it, but I've always viewed *Kiss as a rock brand, not a band*.


That's exactly what Gene says.

Also they see their Live show as their main product not their music.
Gene says that they are entertainers not musicians.
Also i have a high addmiration for Gene because of many reasons.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

David Byrne isn't sexy, but has charisma. He certainly carries Stop Making Sense.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Freddie Mercury was a showman/performer, but what you would want as a frontman.

However, for me, it has to be the "Lizard King" very charismatic


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Mick Jagger*, Freddie Mercury, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, John Kay, Robert Palmer, Van Morrison.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Freddie Mercury and Robert Plant.

I don't think of guitarists as frontmen, but their cohorts Brian May and Jimmy Page are right up there as well.

Also their bands


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Alex Harvey.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jim Morrison (when he wasn't being a jerk) and Alex Harvey were both top-drawer. I'd put Iggy Pop up there, too - perhaps the only front man originating from the 60s who's still got 'it' when 'it' amounts to largely undiminished stage presence. In the so-called 70s 'c*ck-rock' stakes I'd say Big Jim Dandy and Paul Rodgers could rival ol' Planty - Paul Rodgers for sure had the best voice. Most striking? Hanoi Rocks' Mike Monroe and a 'frontwoman' - Siouxsie Sioux.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Billy Thorpe, Freddie Mercury, Peter Green(both Guitarist and Frontman for early Fleetwood Mac), Robert Plant, Bon Scott.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

How could I have forgot Alex Harvey 

Another person with that elusive charisma


----------



## trajcep (Apr 25, 2013)

Mick Jagger probably. And maybe Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Freddie Mercury immediately comes to mind by a wide margin.

Also worth considering are Ronnie James Dio, Rob Halford and Bruce Dickinson amongst many others.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

David Thomas by a mile


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> David Byrne isn't sexy, but has charisma. He certainly carries Stop Making Sense.


Oh aye, Byrne or Iggy Pop.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Three names I have not seen yet: Bob Dylan, Miles Davis and Lemmy.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

norman bates said:


> Three names I have not seen yet: Bob Dylan, Miles Davis and Lemmy.


Miles was often criticized for being disdainful of his audiences, so it's an interesting choice.

I'll mention Chuck Berry, another guy who could own the stage.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

The Boss...


----------



## lunchdress (Apr 20, 2013)

D. Boon/Minutemen and Lux Interior/The Cramps were my favorites live. In concert films Mick Jagger is insanely captivating.

oh yeah and of course Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

My choices would not be classic hip-grinding over-the-top rockists, but they would be two I've actually seen live, and they do Cockney cheeky chappies - if that's your (rhythm) schtick!

Phil Collins
Ian Dury


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I won't make the claim for best, as others listed are certainly more famous, but I have to give a mention for Daniel Gildenlow, frontman for Pain of Salvation. He put together the band, writes most of the lyrics and music, plays multiple instruments, and his voice is wonderful, incredible range.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Peter Green(both Guitarist and Frontman for early Fleetwood Mac)


good call  interesting songwriter.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

David Yow. Think Iggy Pop or Nick Cave with a few screws loose.











This guy ruined rock for me. NO ONE MEASURES UP!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Kieran said:


> The Boss...


You mean Madonna?


----------

